# How many terribilis?



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

I was wondering how many orange terribilis I could put in my 120. Its 48"x24"x24". Also if you know where I could find some Thanks


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Since they will only use about half of the vertical space due to being terrestrial frogs, only about 60 gallons will be utilized by the frogs... In my opinion, 6-7 frogs would be a good number. Both feasibly adequate room, and a good sized group. 

-Matt


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I just made a 55g for my 4 terribs and added some different levels of wood for them to get on and they climb all the way up to the top so in my experience, if you give them a way to get to the top, they will go. One in particular likes to rest and sleep on the highest level.

As far as who has some, there is a member named Stacey who has a TON of orange terrib. tads right now. Not sure how soon you are ready for them but she will have a alot of oranges available in a few months probably.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

divingne1 said:


> I just made a 55g for my 4 terribs and added some different levels of wood for them to get on and they climb all the way up to the top so in my experience, if you give them a way to get to the top, they will go. One in particular likes to rest and sleep on the highest level.


What people seem to forget is that "terrestrial" just means they stick to the underbrush, which can be a couple of feet tall. If given it, and proper access, they'll use a couple of vertical feet.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Rich Conley said:


> What people seem to forget is that "terrestrial" just means they stick to the underbrush, which can be a couple of feet tall. If given it, and proper access, they'll use a couple of vertical feet.


Can you please cite where you got this information? I'm not sure that is entirely correct. 

In a viv, the conditions you're referring to are much harder to duplicate in any case because of the space requirements and 4 vertical walls on all sides. Terribilis aren't the best wall climbers in the world.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

I have slanted peices of driftwood and sturdy plants that climb the tree fern panel backgrounds. The terribilis climb the wood and the plants daily to go sit on top of the tree fern panels. So, if the tank is set up with levels and wood or another "ramp" to get to these levels, they will climb. It is all about the set up. They do occasionally climb the walls in the corner where they can use both sides of glass, but not often. you are right that they do not climb walls very well.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Rich...I should clarify. I'm not calling you a liar, I'd just like to see your information. I just think that it's hard to duplicate these conditions, but, by all means, it can be done. My terribilis are pretty good at getting around, but have noticably slowed down on climbing abilities due to them getting much bigger. They can't fit into the same places anymore!  Hell, for a month or so, I had a froglet that absolutely LOVED sleeping in a brom axil at night.... Needless to say, he's much too big to be doing that anymore. 

In any case, for as big as terribilis get, I think 20 gallons per adult frog is a much more suitable requirement for these monsters!

-Matt


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh no they certainly don't climb walls very well but I too have pieces of wood stacked all over the tank space and they will get up to the top of the tank via the pieces of wood. I should have been more clear myself


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 12, 2008)

McBobs said:


> Can you please cite where you got this information? I'm not sure that is entirely correct.


I think the original reference was actually in a post about Pumilio and collection locations/new variants. I can't find it, but here's something close:



> Dendrobates tinctorius is found under cover, such as rocks and moss, near streams. It usually stays on the ground, but is also found at heights up to 5 m in trees.


AmphibiaWeb - Dendrobates tinctorius



> D. leucomelas .... They are usually found between 50 and 800 meters above sea level in leaf litter, fallen trees, forest floors, stones *and occasionally trees* (Honolulu Zoo 2002; Walls 1994).


AmphibiaWeb - Dendrobates leucomelas

Auratus:


> Adult Habitat. Green and black dartpoison frogs are found on the forest floor as well as in trees.


AmphibiaWeb - Dendrobates auratus



> Adults of Dendrobates auratus Girard were common in the forest, being seen equally often on the ground and climbing tree trunks


JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie <- 70 year old study




Terrestrial just means they spend most of their time close to the ground, not that they won't use vertical space.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Just wanted to post a pic of my fat female hauling her butt up the corner of the tank. I thought she was going to fall. She is more than half way up the 40 breeder. Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

I have to disagree with all the terribs cant climb thing.... I have 17 adults/subs adults and they all climb.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow guys. I'm sorry if I came off as rude. Completely not my intentions at all. I was just asking for a source of information so that I might read it as well. 

As for me not citing my sources, I'll be frank, I dont have any because my original post was an opinion and not a hard fact. Just as smaller frogs have smaller room requirements or larger requirements depending on the species, I believe that the larger "terrestrial" frogs need more room due to their size. 

I believe that others out there have terribilis that are adept at climbing, but at the same time, my terribs do not climb vertical glass walls and thus, I stated my experiences with them. 

Although my experience with the species does not align with everyone else's I'm not giving out bad rep for that reason. 

I'm sorry if I've stepped on some toes, but I dont believe that I've given out any false information at all. 

-Matt


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't take it as rude. I do not witness my Terribs climbing the glass now that they are getting bigger. I was just stating that I have witnessed my Terribs climbing to the highest point in my tank via pieces of wood and plants that they use to get to that point. I guess my point was you don't have to have a ton of wasted space in the tank just because you have bigger frogs. If you add some different levels, they will use what you give them.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Candy, I completely agree with you. The point I was trying to make was that as aquariums get bigger, it gets much harder to make it so that the terribilis can utilize all the space. With the smaller 10s, 20s, and 29s, its easy to fill all the space with driftwood or sturdy plants for the terribs to climb on, but with something much bigger, it presents a problem when you're trying to fill all the dead space.

-Matt

Also, to whoever left me the bad rep, if you read my second post on this thread, you'll see that I realized how my first post sounded and explained my question towards rich more thoroughly. Once again, I'm sorry for stepping on toes. 



divingne1 said:


> I didn't take it as rude. I do not witness my Terribs climbing the glass now that they are getting bigger. I was just stating that I have witnessed my Terribs climbing to the highest point in my tank via pieces of wood and plants that they use to get to that point. I guess my point was you don't have to have a ton of wasted space in the tank just because you have bigger frogs. If you add some different levels, they will use what you give them.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

McBobs said:


> With the smaller 10s, 20s, and 29s, its easy to fill all the space with driftwood or sturdy plants for the terribs to climb on, but with something much bigger, it presents a problem when you're trying to fill all the dead space.


That was actually one of the funnest yet frustrating parts of decorating the 55g for the terribs. I had a ton of nice looking wood pieces but I could not make them fit right. I finally acheived some different spaces and now I am happy with the outcome.


----------

